# Automatic to Standard Transwap



## DallasDrifter_S13 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Ok everyone i'm about to get a free 89 240sx hatchback from a guy down the street. It has an automatic transmission and i'm planning on putting in a new engine and tranny (5-speed manual, ofcourse.) I'm just wanting to know if i buy a whole new front clip for it...what else will I need to make the standard transmisson work. will i need any extra parts i don't already have? Let me know guys, thanks!*


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

PM me, and I'll help you out. It's not really hard to do. Long as you have all the hardware for the manual trans.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Since i'm in a good mood I'll give you some help. I'm re-posting this thread I made a ways back:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=57347

but seriously.. you should have searched better.......... The reason the pics don't work in the original thread is because i've switched hosts and can't edit the posts anymore because the thread is too old. So i've uploaded all these pics again to my new host's server. enjoy:






OPIUM said:


> Well I know its not that big of a deal or anything, but I thought I'd post with what I've been busy with lately. This isn't the only thing that I'm busy with, but is the only thing relevant to this forum for the time being. I did an auto to manual swap on a 1993 S13 hatch the other day. I was surprised at how hard it wasn't! So you kids with auto's and are ready for a swap but are depressed because you have an auto, there is hope yet! haha... Not that there wasn't before, but I know now first hand how easy it is. Well when compared to RHD conversion  hahahha. Anyways here is some pics on how to make your car manual. As far as the wiring goes I can find out for you if you are in the process of doing this and need help. I don't do any wiring. My friend does that part. But please don't email me, or PM me unless your clip is already on order or something because I don't like my time to be wasted since I don't have much free time anymore. But yeah... here it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please read the original thread first if you have any other questions. This shit has been covered ones of billions of times.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

I can only imagine how frustrated you would get with this stuff.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

with what stuff? the repeat questions since '02 of when I joined this forum?  grain of salt taken... :hal:


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

lol..I got a question for you Opium. You have to connect 2 wires under the hood near the fuse box, in order for the starter to work right? Which two wires are these? Are they the black and yellow striped, and the black and white striped?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

zellx2004 said:


> lol..I got a question for you Opium. You have to connect 2 wires under the hood near the fuse box, in order for the starter to work right? Which two wires are these? Are they the black and yellow striped, and the black and white striped?


..........


> Ok in your engine compartment at the relay box by your battery you are going to find a relay that is you auto trans in park relay. This tells your car that it is in park and will allow you to start your engine. you are gonna take a wire and basically loop from one side of the relay plug wires to the other sidea and then tap it out to a ground. This will allow you to start your car with the manual trans swap.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> ..........


Um...lets see..I wish I had pics for it. but I don't. How about this. What two wires are needed to convert an auto to manual? I know there's 2 wires under the hood, but I dont' know which ones. (Sorry if it was confusing earlier. hopefully this will be a little bit more clear.)


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

sad to say I'd have to go look at my friends car to see exactly which ones. My car came w/ 5speed.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

*Not to change the subject but*

Is the Auto tranny in good shape? If so how much? I need one. Damn will your 89 tranny have any problems mounting to a 93. Once again sorry about the O.T. if it's no good just ignore my post.


----------

